#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到!!

## 御影川流

大家好!!
我叫御影川流,可以叫我御影就好
很高興認識各位((伸爪
我很喜歡交朋友,希望能多交一些朋友 :Smile: ))

----------


## 黑倫

御影你好~歡迎來樂園 :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :jcdragon-tail-faster: 
我是黑倫 請多多指教
我也很喜歡交朋友www
有空歡迎到聊天室  :jcdragon-bad: 
聊天室保證是最容易交朋友的地方 :jcdragon-nod:

----------


## 月牙伊

你好  御影 我是月牙伊 可以叫我小伊或牙醫:3...
希望能跟你做很好的朋友0w0!!~((握爪

----------


## 御影川流

黑倫大大 你好!
很高興認識你((握爪
也很高興能夠跟黑倫當朋友 :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 御影川流

小伊你好很高興跟你當朋友
我相信我們一定當非常要好的朋友 :wuffer_wink:

----------


## 幻魂血牙

御影你好 我是噬血喔!!
炎火狼聽起來好帥喔><
很高興認識你OWO

----------


## 雷姆娜思

嗷嗚~~~ :wuffer_howl:  :wuffer_howl:  :wuffer_howl: 

御影你好 歡迎來到狼樂(握爪

我是雷姆娜思 叫我雷姆就好www

想要交朋友嘛OwO

多跑聊天室 相信御影可以跟眾獸們成為好朋友的 :wuffer_laugh: 

嘛~~~就請多指教囉！！(搖尾巴

----------


## 御影川流

噬血你好！！
很高興跟你當朋友
你的名字也非常帥喔 :眨眼: )

----------


## 御影川流

請多多關照啦~雷姆
很高興認識你喔!(搖尾巴
希望能成為要好的朋友喔!

----------


## 歐姆狼

你好OwO
狼家是歐姆
狼家也是最近才剛加入的w
請多指教>w<(握爪

----------


## 御影川流

歐姆你好，原來跟在下一樣阿也是隻新獸，ㄏㄏ很高興認識你 :眨眼:

----------


## 神威白霜

御影你好 
我是不死之獸白霜
很高興認識你喔
也歡迎你加入狼樂園

炎火狼是全身著火的狼嗎?
還是很好奇你的能力
總之很高興認識你
也祝你玩得愉快

----------


## 御影川流

白霜你好阿!!
我也很高興認識你 :jcdragon-spin2: 
炎火狼是擁有火之能力的狼喔 :jcdragon-mad-ebby:

----------


## tobyhokh

御影你好！

歡迎來到狼之樂園！

我是活動企劃部版主，我的名字是托比。(握爪

話說有火能力的狼，狼樂也有不少~ WWW XD

希望你來可以多多發文，給我們的討論區多一點生氣(？

同時，你也可以到聊天室找我們聊天哦~

不過，同時，請你發文前和使用狼樂聊天室前，一定要先留意相關規定哦。

希望你玩得開心~~

----------


## 御影川流

> 御影你好！
> 
> 歡迎來到狼之樂園！
> 
> 我是活動企劃部版主，我的名字是托比。(握爪
> 
> 話說有火能力的狼，狼樂也有不少~ WWW XD
> 
> 希望你來可以多多發文，給我們的討論區多一點生氣(？
> ...



托比版主你好 :Smile: 
你說狼樂有不少火能的狼，紅豆泥！！！介紹幾個給認識吧!((喂~幹什麼~新獸而已就想搭訕
說到底其實我還不知道聊天室是啥咪餒~~

----------


## tobyhokh

> 托比版主你好
> 你說狼樂有不少火能的狼，紅豆泥！！！介紹幾個給認識吧!((喂~幹什麼~新獸而已就想搭訕
> 說到底其實我還不知道聊天室是啥咪餒~~


To 御影：

其實我真的歡迎你找我搭訕~~www

至於我知道的"狼樂有火能的狼"包括：

活躍的：
火狼 (我認識的OwO)
焱狼 (我也認識的，不過事實上，他是只柴犬(？))

完全不活躍的：
火狼水隱 (完全沒看見過他)
炎狼 (也是完全沒看見過他)
暗黑炎狼 (同樣地........完全沒看見過他)

至於聊天室是什麼東西.......
在狼樂的首頁下面有[線上聊天室]，你可以進去與我們聊聊天。OwO

不過，請在進去前，先閱讀《聊天室使用暨管理準則》
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/51935

另外，如果你有興趣知道更多有關聊天室和討論區的事，歡迎你隨時用私密(PM)找我。


*PS. 提醒一下：由於不是每一只獸也可以看得明白注音(包括本狼)，因此，在狼之樂園是不能用注音的，敬請注意。

----------


## 御影川流

> To 御影：
> 
> 其實我真的歡迎你找我搭訕~~www
> 
> 至於我知道的"狼樂有火能的狼"包括：
> 
> 活躍的：
> 火狼 (我認識的OwO)
> 焱狼 (我也認識的，不過事實上，他是只柴犬(？))
> ...



謝謝托比版主
話說真的想被我搭訕嗎((露出猥褻表情

----------


## 卡斯特

御影川流安安，歡迎來到狼樂唷!
這裡是卡斯特，也可以叫我卡滋~(不是食物!

我也是火系獸喔!(不過我不是狼w
不過這裡的獸大部分都有特殊能力唷(如果有興趣可以去這篇文章找:http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/48...8A%9B%EF%BC%9F

大概就這樣，以後有問題也歡迎來問我，或跟我做朋友(不要搭訕新獸啦!
總之很高興認識你，未來還請多多指教www

----------


## 御影川流

> 御影川流安安，歡迎來到狼樂唷!
> 這裡是卡斯特，也可以叫我卡滋~(不是食物!
> 
> 我也是火系獸喔!(不過我不是狼w
> 不過這裡的獸大部分都有特殊能力唷(如果有興趣可以去這篇文章找:http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/48...8A%9B%EF%BC%9F
> 
> 大概就這樣，以後有問題也歡迎來問我，或跟我做朋友(不要搭訕新獸啦!
> 總之很高興認識你，未來還請多多指教www


請多多指教卡滋((握爪
原來跟在下一樣是火能的獸阿
很高興認識你

----------


## 傲斯頓

御影你好~
歡迎來到樂園w
我是傲斯頓0w0/
我也很喜歡交朋友喔w
請多指教~

----------


## 御影川流

> 御影你好~
> 歡迎來到樂園w
> 我是傲斯頓0w0/
> 我也很喜歡交朋友喔w
> 請多指教~


請多指教阿~~傲斯頓 :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :jcdragon-tail-faster: 
很高興認識你((握爪 :jcdragon-spin1:  :jcdragon-spin1: 
希望今後能成為要好的朋友 :jcdragon-want:

----------

